# AMD GPU Clock Tool - Works on R600 !



## W1zzard (May 3, 2007)

*GPU Clock Tool - Works on R600 !*

Ever since R600 samples were handed out by AMD, people have been asking me for R600 support in ATITool. It's coming along nicely, but is not quite ready yet. 
In the meantime you can use this nifty little tool from AMD. It can change 2D/3D clocks and lets you monitor temperatures of the card. It also works on RV610, RV630 and all previous products like the R5xx Series. It works under 2k, XP, Vista, 32-bit & 64-bit.



 



Download (440 KB)

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 3, 2007)

Thanks W1zz, this is fantastic.


----------



## mandelore (May 3, 2007)

omg, wooot! may be able to abandon using traytools for overclocking now in vista 

hmmmm, all i can do is change the clocks, the 2d/3d is greyed out and the temperature monitor wont work


----------



## L|NK|N (May 3, 2007)

W1zzard!!  I want to know what GPU you have that runs @ 1ghz.  Could it be a HD2900XT???


----------



## W1zzard (May 3, 2007)

LiNKiN said:


> W1zzard!!  I want to know what GPU you have that runs @ 1ghz.  Could it be a HD2900XT???



gameboy gpu


----------



## L|NK|N (May 3, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> gameboy gpu



Ahh man your holdin out on us!!!!  Well maybe it was a hint.  (Hope so) Those are screenies you took?  I feel like a kid in a kandy store.  Eat, sleep, s-s-s the 2900XT.


----------



## Frogger (May 3, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> gameboy gpu



That gameboy must  
thanks for the DL W1zz


----------



## Exceededgoku (May 3, 2007)

LiNKiN said:


> W1zzard!!  I want to know what GPU you have that runs @ 1ghz.  Could it be a HD2900XT???



in the second picture I think it's quite apparent... and who said W1zzard ahs one (although we all know he blatantly does )


----------



## tvdang7 (May 3, 2007)

so amd supports overclocking?


----------



## mandelore (May 3, 2007)

tvdang7 said:


> so amd supports overclocking?



lol, ati certainly do, overdrive??


----------



## SpookyWillow (May 3, 2007)

Exceededgoku said:


> in the second picture I think it's quite apparent... and who said W1zzard ahs one (although we all know he blatantly does )



i thought that too but those clocks look way off, aren't they more like 750/2ghz +


----------



## SK-1 (May 3, 2007)

SpookyWillow said:


> i thought that too but those clocks look way off, aren't they more like 750/2ghz +



Not on 2D.ATI likes to save a little heat and power at times.


----------



## pt (May 3, 2007)

w1z house is going to be robbed soon, and a r600 will appear on ebay for 1million soon too


----------



## SK-1 (May 3, 2007)

Is this just for Vista and R600>?


----------



## SpookyWillow (May 3, 2007)

SK-1 said:


> Not on 2D.ATI likes to save a little heat and power at times.



ahh yes, those 2d/3d clocks that i have yet to meet, i have a x1950 and it only has one set of clocks


----------



## selway89 (May 3, 2007)

How many peeps have R600 cards atm? Does this work on X1950XT? Just that if it doesnt, then im guessing a very small number of people will find this tool useful at this present time...

The R600 cards werent released were they n i missed it  

seL


----------



## W1zzard (May 3, 2007)

selway89 said:


> How many peeps have R600 cards atm? Does this work on X1950XT? Just that if it doesnt, then im guessing a very small number of people will find this tool useful at this present time...
> 
> The R600 cards werent released were they n i missed it
> 
> seL



It also works on RV610, RV630 and all previous products.


----------



## regan1985 (May 3, 2007)

doesnt work on my machine so, may not on x850? running xp sp2!!


----------



## Exceededgoku (May 3, 2007)

SpookyWillow said:


> ahh yes, those 2d/3d clocks that i have yet to meet, i have a x1950 and it only has one set of clocks



Yeah I flashed my X1900 so 2d clocks are equal to 3d clocks. I hate the thought that a part of my system is sleeping unless "needed". God damn the thought of it!


----------



## DOM (May 3, 2007)

regan1985 said:


> doesnt work on my machine so, may not on x850? running xp sp2!!



me to X800XL


----------



## Sound_Card (May 3, 2007)

Wizzard a qustion for you.

Is that 1ghz clock stock or a OC?


thanks.


----------



## Sound_Card (May 3, 2007)

Ok, two qustions actully!!!

1) is that a OC? I take it as a yes. 

2) If a OC, is it with the stock cooler? 

3) XT or XTX?

Danm, I hope you can answer those qustions~!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 3, 2007)

It looks like a lot of us can't do much with this program if we cannot control 2d/3d clocks.  I notice there is no voltage changing either. I am also one of the few who have 2d/3d clocks grayed out.  

X1900xtx


----------



## bigboi86 (May 3, 2007)

Yeah, I can't find that device ID, but it's definatly an genuine ATI reference card.


----------



## Wile E (May 4, 2007)

Leve it to W1z to give us a sneak peak, just to drive us even crazier waiting for these things. lol


----------



## DRDNA (May 4, 2007)

I think on the higher end cards the 2d/3d is supose to be greyed out and the Setting for "Same Clock Settings For All Devices" is the way you clock2d/3d , if you want just 3d then leave box unselected , if you want 2d to be the same as 3d then check the setting.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 4, 2007)

yeah yeah cheers but howabout proper support for the RV570?

EDIT: w00t proper RV570 Overclocking !!!


----------



## mandelore (May 4, 2007)

Exceededgoku said:


> Yeah I flashed my X1900 so 2d clocks are equal to 3d clocks. I hate the thought that a part of my system is sleeping unless "needed". God damn the thought of it!



well it is designed to extend your cards life...i personally have a 2d setting of 400Mhz core and 400 memory, saves power, saves money, prolongs life


----------



## GrapeApe (May 4, 2007)

Just FYI , not working on the Mobility Radeon X700, but kinda expected that.  

Stickin' to ATiTool for now.

Nice to see new options rollin' out though, thanks for the preview.


----------



## pt (May 12, 2007)

where did you get better scores?


----------



## pt (May 12, 2007)

he scored 13000 if you haven't seen correctly... 

and wtf has intel to do wth internet speed...?


----------



## pt (May 12, 2007)

he still beats the crap of you in game image quality...
and why did you say this tool sucks?


----------



## pt (May 12, 2007)

UnderratedINtell said:


> What does intel have to do with it  well lets just say that the hard COre gamers will never use a Intel CPU designed for Office work or server functions.  and intel has always sucked at internet anything. and 13000  isn't so bad unless you are not using a worthy card.  But to use a system claiming to be so great you better be scoring higher.  Lets see maybe I didn't hit "0" enough but I ment to type 15000.   2000 over his system and having a 64 bit system should be able to score higher then a Socket A, however I have yet to see a 64 Bit Intel System score higher then my Socket A so far.  Maybe this was a little harsh being that the systems I am comparing him to are AMD Based.  That is so unfair.  Intel Always had to advertise so when did AMD..  but I am done typing to you, that was a silly QUestion to ask about you should already knwo what the CPU has to do with the internet speed but apparently your a noob.  "Get Off GrandPa's PC"



you did 15000 with your pc???? 
                 

that's prob the laugh of the year


----------



## Taz100420 (May 12, 2007)

UnderratedINtell said:


> What does intel have to do with it  well lets just say that the hard COre gamers will never use a Intel CPU designed for Office work or server functions.  and intel has always sucked at internet anything. and 13000  isn't so bad unless you are not using a worthy card.  But to use a system claiming to be so great you better be scoring higher.  Lets see maybe I didn't hit "0" enough but I ment to type 15000.   2000 over his system and having a 64 bit system should be able to score higher then a Socket A, however I have yet to see a 64 Bit Intel System score higher then my Socket A so far.  Maybe this was a little harsh being that the systems I am comparing him to are AMD Based.  That is so unfair.  Intel Always had to advertise so when did AMD..  but I am done typing to you, that was a silly QUestion to ask about you should already knwo what the CPU has to do with the internet speed but apparently your a noob.  "Get Off GrandPa's PC"




PROOF PLEASE!!!! 
without photoshop.


----------



## pt (May 12, 2007)

and even if he does we can tell if it was photoshopped or not


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2007)

UnderratedIntel is a prime example of why there needs to be some sort of a TPU I.Q. test to post on the forum.


----------



## Taz100420 (May 12, 2007)

A sempron beating a C2D, TI-500 beating a X1900XTX, RIGHT!!!!!!


----------



## Ripper3 (May 12, 2007)

Since when did bandwidth and internet usage become important to overclocking and new CPUs? If you have more than a P2 233, or maybe an old P3, you should be fine for doing almost anything online.

Also, people overclock things because they can, or because they need more speed, who cares if it's integrated.

Finally, I didn't know Socket As could actually even run newer benchmarking software without keeling over first, much less beating a C2D (or even Pentium D, or a hgiher clocked Prescott at that). No offence to people using Socket A still and able to run new benchmark software, I just had such hurt feelings, that's all  

BTW, I second the motion of an IQ test requirement, but can we also add some sort of test to do with computers, where-by their kowledge of them is tested too?


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2007)

What we need A+ certification to post?  Ok, I have mine.  (not like it's hard to get or anything)


----------



## pt (May 12, 2007)

erocker said:


> UnderratedIntel is a prime example of why there needs to be some sort of a TPU I.Q. test to post on the forum.



i agree


----------



## Kursah (May 12, 2007)

I was hoping it's work for my x1950pro in vista, but no. It's the same situation as everyone else. Doesn't read temps, grayed out 2d/3d clocks etc...kind of a bummer.


----------



## Kursah (May 12, 2007)

*Wow PT, You Found A Sure Winner!*



UnderratedINtell said:


> What does intel have to do with it  well lets just say that the hard COre gamers will never use a Intel CPU designed for Office work or server functions.  and intel has always sucked at internet anything. and 13000  isn't so bad unless you are not using a worthy card.  But to use a system claiming to be so great you better be scoring higher.  Lets see maybe I didn't hit "0" enough but I ment to type 15000.   2000 over his system and having a 64 bit system should be able to score higher then a Socket A, however I have yet to see a 64 Bit Intel System score higher then my Socket A so far.  Maybe this was a little harsh being that the systems I am comparing him to are AMD Based.  That is so unfair.  Intel Always had to advertise so when did AMD..  but I am done typing to you, that was a silly QUestion to ask about you should already knwo what the CPU has to do with the internet speed but apparently your a noob.  "Get Off GrandPa's PC"



Well, let's see some proof! Sh!t or get off the pot so to say. Coming into TPU with your kind of entrance and acting like this makes me wonder why you wasted perfectly good post space??

Flaming at people without proof further shows evedince of stupidity. Congrats! You are an idoit! You win absolutely nothing except a loss of respect! If you're gonna attack people who've actually spent time helping others and being productive (please don't make me explain either to you...but I may have to!), then please don't waste our time any further. There is plenty of web for you to go out and ruin with your rubbish...or just use notepad so noone accidently has to read your crap.

My last words for you: "Get off of Mom's Teet and Grow Up!"


----------



## pt (May 12, 2007)

Kursah said:


> My last words for you: "Get off of Mom's Teet and Grow Up!"



loved that one  
i think the guy learned the lesson


----------



## pt (May 13, 2007)

900 frames?
what did you played?
simfarm? 

we need PROOFS!


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 13, 2007)

Banned. We dont need that crap here.


----------



## pt (May 13, 2007)

we we're having fun wazz


----------



## Wile E (May 13, 2007)

Ahhh damn. I missed all the fun. Wish I would've seen some of the other posts that moron made. lol


----------



## pt (May 13, 2007)

see some quotes


----------



## dDub (May 28, 2007)

Any ideas of why this is not working with my 2900 XT? What happens is I double click to run the program but it just hangs and never loads. Monitoring it in Task Manager i see that doesn't quit but hogs the processor at 50% as well as memory which continues to load seemingly exponentially ...

I'm Running the latest drivers from ATI/AMD though i see no system requirements for this tool. I do have ATT installed and wonder if this could be the problem?

[EDIT] I installed the 8.38 beta drivers and now i am able to use the tool. So apparently it was a driver issue...


----------



## jammyjamz (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm running vista 32bit and 2900xt and when I run the AMD gpu clock tool the whole "options" area where the 2d and 3d check boxes are is greyed out... even the "same clock settings for all devices" part is greyed out and I can't click anything.

I need to figure this out because it seems that my 2900xt is always running in 2d mode even when I'm running a game.

Ati tool also doesn't seem to let me switch between 2d/3d modes either.

could the problem be that I have 2 6-pin pci-e power connectors plugged in instead of one 8-pin and one 6-pin?

if that's the problem would a 6-pin-to-8-pin pci-e power adapter work or do I need to buy a new PSU??


----------

